# Racing results



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

I know a lot of club racing has started I would like have some share there results. Please tell us how did you do, what breed was your bird and how long was your race? Thank you all for sharing


----------



## BetaPigeon (Mar 17, 2010)

*results*



TheLaw818 said:


> I know a lot of club racing has started I would like have some share there results. Please tell us how did you do, what breed was your bird and how long was your race? Thank you all for sharing


You can go to "http://pigeon-ndb.com/race_reports.php?TypeReport=WEEKLY_REPORT_QUERY&season=2012yb" and pick a club and look at the results


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

TheLaw818 said:


> I know a lot of club racing has started I would like have some share there results. Please tell us how did you do, what breed was your bird and how long was your race? Thank you all for sharing


Sooner or later our Combines race results will get posted on the Racing Pigeon Mall. See : http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/racdata/index.htm


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey smith that's awesome. what does the IHC Pigeon club stand for?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

TheLaw818 said:


> Hey smith that's awesome. what does the IHC Pigeon club stand for?


I don't know off hand, would have to check the various club listings on IF and AU web sites.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Independent Homing Club....IHC.....Out of the Cleveland,Ohio area.....Alamo


----------



## Hawkins Family Loft (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey everybody was a lil late this week! 100 mile A race, 24th and 37th vs 198 birds, 13 lofts. Congrats to Ed Hohman of Hohmans loft he won the race and was also 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8 etc! 100 mile B race 26, 27, 28, 31 vs 81 birds, 7 lofts, race was Won by Calvin Gibson of C & G loft was also 2,3,5,6 etc! Got all my birds back can't wait til next week going 150.


----------



## Hawkins Family Loft (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey everybody! Great weekend! I Won the A race and also got 6th and 14th vs 168 birds, 12 lofts, wont get the combine results until friday but it looks like I was 3rd vs about 570 birds 32 lofts. B race was Won by Joe Trapani of Joe Trapani loft, then my mentor and friend Asbury Hopewell of Shock Trauma lofts was 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, I was 8th vs 67 birds, 6 lofts. Great flying Hopewell, dropping those numbers in! My Winner of the A race is the next mate of my Winner of the B race 3 weeks ago, half Art Casale other half Al Hall, thanks again guys! See you next week for our second 150!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Congrats. Great job!


----------



## Hawkins Family Loft (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Pigeon! And I thought just watching them come home was fun! It really is true "great pigeons can make even a medicore flyerlook good"! Can wait til next weekend!


----------



## Hawkins Family Loft (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone else have any results they would like to share? My friend Asbury Hopewell (Bubby) "Shock Trauma Loft" also flies in the United Pigeon Combine in the Greenspring Valley Club, looks like he had a good one along with my friend Wayne Jackson " JJ TErrors Loft" last weekend, Wayne Won the race in the club with "Bubby" coming second.


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

i got a 52nd place out of 200...bad on a good note i got 9 out of 11 birds back...my best returns so far..i got my club auction race this weekend so let sees what happens


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Two of my birds that a club member is flying(GT Star Loft) clocked 20th(IF 1236)and 35th(IF 1240) out of 617 birds.It was a 100 miler but we're on the Long end and had to fly 140.Early in the season yet but I hope they keep on coming.1240 was on the drop in the first race last week but fooled around for 4-5 minutes on the board before clocking.My buddy won the club again this week with 4 birds in the top 10%.The win was Sweet for both of us since I bred two of the birds.Was at his loft to watch them come in.1236 was on the drop and 1st in the clock.

WinSpeed-1 INTERSTATE RPC 09/11/12-19:43
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: YB2 Young Bird Race Flown: 09/10/2012
Released: 08:00 Birds: 617 Lofts: 29 Station: PARKERSBURG
Weather (Rel) clr, calm (Arr) ptlysun, sw

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 JOHN BIANC/30 2590 IF 12 LAT BB 10:40:36 125.563 00.00 1376.084 100
2 JOHN BIANCO 2593 IF 12 LAT BCWF H 10:40:56 2/ 30 00.19 1373.234 95
3 JOHN DOWEY/30 2535 IF 12 IRPC BB 12:09:50 192.113 04.07 1353.378 90
4 BEEMAN /30 2060  IF 12 IRPC BBSP C 11:01:53 139.828 03.02 1353.050 85
5 BEEMAN 2025 IF 12 IRPC BB H 11:02:03 2/ 30 03.12 1351.811 80
6 JOHN DOWEY 2529 IF 12 IRPC BC 12:10:17 2/ 30 04.34 1350.944 75
7 JOHN BIANCO 2591 IF 12 LAT BB 10:43:36 3/ 30 02.59 1350.855 70
8 JOHN DOWEY 2551 IF 12 IRPC BBSP 12:11:05 3/ 30 05.22 1346.640 65
9 JOHN BIANCO 174 IF 12 YUK BCWF 10:44:07 4/ 30 03.30 1346.603 60
10 JOHN DOWEY 2548 IF 12 IRPC BB 12:11:11 4/ 30 05.28 1346.104 55
11 JOHN BIANCO 201 IF 12 YUK BC 10:44:34 5/ 30 03.57 1342.922 50
12 AJ BIANCO /24 952 IF 12 CVI RC H 10:59:07 136.176 04.56 1338.065 45
13 AJ BIANCO 2788 IF 12 IRPC BB H 10:59:26 2/ 24 05.16 1335.654 40
14 AJ BIANCO 2725 IF 12 LAT BB H 10:59:29 3/ 24 05.19 1335.294 35
15 JOHN DOWEY 2527 IF 12 IRPC BCSP 12:13:23 5/ 30 07.40 1334.416 30
16 BLUBERRY H/30 693 IF 12 HAR PEN H 11:45:30 169.461 08.45 1322.613 25
17 BLUBERRY HILL 20127 IF 12 FOYS RC H 11:45:33 2/ 30 08.48 1322.329 20
18 BLUBERRY HILL 651 IF 12 HAR BB H 11:45:34 3/ 30 08.49 1322.222 15
19 ERIC DANEL/29 1987 IF 12 IRPC BB 12:07:44 186.030 09.48 1321.634 10
20 GT STARLOF/20 1236 IF 12 IRPC BBWF H 11:09:04 141.870 07.36 1320.652 5
21 GT STARLOFT 2281 IF 12 IRPC DC H 11:09:06 2/ 20 07.38 1320.419 0
22 ERIC DANELLA 1970 IF 12 IRPC SLT 12:07:59 2/ 29 10.03 1320.302 0
23 STAN PIESE/30 2659 IF 12 LAT DC H 10:45:38 124.146 06.51 1319.124 0
24 STAN PIESETZK 2683 IF 12 LAT BB H 10:45:38 2/ 30 06.51 1319.124 0
25 STAN PIESETZK 2687 IF 12 LAT CK H 10:45:39 3/ 30 06.51 1319.045 0
26 ERIC DANELLA 1983 IF 12 IRPC BCWF 12:08:18 3/ 29 10.22 1318.618 0
27 AJ BIANCO 2712 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:02:06 4/ 24 07.56 1316.095 0
28 AJ BIANCO 2722 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:02:10 5/ 24 07.59 1315.662 0
29 MULE SHED /25 362 IF 12 YUK BB H 10:46:48 124.675 07.20 1315.506 0
30 MULE SHED 361 IF 12 YUK CK H 10:46:50 2/ 25 07.22 1315.269 0
31 MULE SHED 365 IF 12 YUK CK H 10:47:03 3/ 25 07.35 1313.563 0
32 BLUBERRY HILL 20170 IF 12 FOYS BC H 11:47:06 4/ 30 10.22 1313.217 0
33 BLUBERRY HILL 700 IF 12 HAR RED H 11:47:07 5/ 30 10.23 1313.169 0
34 BIANCO JR /25 1581 IF 12 IRPC BB H 11:05:22 137.406 09.37 1304.575 0
35 GT STARLOFT 1240 IF 12 IRPC BC H 11:11:26 3/ 20 09.58 1304.325 0
36 BIANCO JR 2013 IF 12 LAT BC H 11:05:25 2/ 25 09.40 1304.258 0
37 GT STARLOFT 1534 IF 12 IRPC SIL C 11:11:38 4/ 20 10.10 1302.963 0
38 JAMES GRET/18 2052 IF 12 LAT DC H 11:03:26 135.154 10.35 1296.689 0
39 GARY MARSH/29 1867 IF 12 IRPC BB H 11:10:44 139.604 12.10 1288.202 0
40 GARY MARSH 1862 IF 12 IRPC GRZ H 11:10:45 2/ 29 12.11 1288.089 0
41 GARY MARSH 2182 IF 12 IRPC BB H 11:10:46 3/ 29 12.12 1287.977 0
42 GARY MARSH 2173 IF 12 IRPC DC H 11:10:47 4/ 29 12.13 1287.864 0
43 GREG MILES /5 2727 IF 12 LAT CHOC 11:28:40 152.573 13.31 1286.881 0
44 MULE SHED 2071 IF 12 LAT CK H 10:50:34 4/ 25 11.06 1286.455 0
45 MULE SHED 2073 IF 12 LAT BCWF H 10:50:44 5/ 25 11.17 1285.137 0
46 STAN PIESETZK 2673 IF 12 LAT CK H 10:51:10 4/ 30 12.23 1276.494 0
47 STAN PIESETZK 2667 IF 12 LAT CK H 10:51:13 5/ 30 12.26 1276.133 0
48 DON TRACY /9 2753 IF 12 IRPC BBSP H 11:14:26 140.393 14.52 1270.775 0
49 B&K MILLER/15 2431 IF 12 IRPC BCWF 11:22:16 145.916 15.38 1269.671 0
50 DON TRACY 2892 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:14:37 2/ 9 15.04 1269.557 0
51 B&K MILLER 2405 IF 12 IRPC DC H 11:22:21 2/ 15 15.43 1269.148 0
52 B&K MILLER 1546 IF 12 IRPC BC C 11:22:45 3/ 15 16.07 1266.644 0
53 HIMICH LOF/15 2535 IF 12 LAT RC 11:05:30 133.352 14.56 1265.240 0
54 ALLEN MORR/14 265 IF 12 CVI BB 10:34:17 110.752 12.37 1263.413 0
55 BELARDIA /30 102 IF 12 YUK BLK 10:29:10 106.292 13.12 1254.176 0
56 BELARDIA 607 IF 12 YUK SLT 10:29:16 2/ 30 13.18 1253.336 0
57 BIANCO JR 1589 IF 12 IRPC BC H 11:13:01 3/ 25 17.17 1252.860 0
58 BIANCO JR 198 IF 12 WJ BB H 11:13:06 4/ 25 17.21 1252.395 0
59 BAUER /7 651 IF 12 YUK BC H 10:59:41 127.680 16.22 1250.627 0
60 BIANCO JR 2016 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:13:51 5/ 25 18.06 1247.506


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Josepe....That`s great kid !!!!.....Alamo


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Alamo,
I learned something from you that day at the YB auction.Stay away from that Weird looking little guy,and Don't Rub His Head!.
Will be flying my own teams next year.Personal and health problems kept me out again this year.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

The 1236 bird(GT Star Loft) is still hanging in there and moved from 20th combine to 13th this week and winning the club again.She was 1st on the drop again this week,coming in by herself 10 min ahead of the second bird.The 54th,71st,and 72nd birds are from my breedings also.Atleast they're flying the coarse and some making a descent showing to this point,but 5 more races to go yet.
WinSpeed-1 INTERSTATE RPC 09/19/12-22:11
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: YB3 Young Bird Race Flown: 09/16/2012
Released: 07:45 Birds: 550 Lofts: 28 Station: ATHENS
Weather (Rel) ptcldy, calm (Arr) ptsunny, calm

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 HAWKINS /19 2127 IF 12 IRPC BB H 11:41:37 169.647 00.00 1261.867 100
2 LESNIAK /27 428 IF 12 YUK BC 11:10:07 142.857 05.51 1225.782 95
3 MULE SHED /23 384 IF 12 YUK BB H 11:20:53 149.798 06.57 1221.173 90
4 MULE SHED 2073 IF 12 LAT BCWF H 11:20:56 2/ 23 07.00 1220.919 85
5 MULE SHED 1624 IF 12 IRPC BB H 11:20:58 3/ 23 07.02 1220.749 80
6 MULE SHED 2078 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:20:58 4/ 23 07.02 1220.711 75
7 MULE SHED 366 IF 12 YUK BCWF H 11:20:59 5/ 23 07.03 1220.617 70
8 BIANCO JR /20 1589 IF 12 IRPC BC H 11:40:17 163.132 07.45 1220.268 65
9 HIMICH LOF/11 2043 IF 12 LAT BBSP 11:35:50 158.745 09.25 1210.350 60
10 JAMES GRET/18 2060 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:39:57 160.465 11.08 1202.011 55
11 HAWKINS 2106 IF 12 IRPC BB C 11:54:33 2/ 19 12.56 1196.469 50
12 HAWKINS 2135 IF 12 IRPC BB C 11:54:35 3/ 19 12.57 1196.309 45
13 GT STARLOF/19 1236 IF 12 IRPC BBWF H 12:00:21 172.943 14.08 1192.010 40
14 AJ BIANCO /26 149 IF 12 YUK BB H 11:44:59 162.397 13.29 1190.961 35
15 AJ BIANCO 2711 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:45:06 2/ 26 13.36 1190.366 30
16 GARY MARSH/19 1523 IF 12 IRPC RC H 11:57:45 170.935 14.20 1190.289 25
17 JOHN BIANC/30 666 IF 12 YUK BC 11:29:06 151.401 12.55 1189.048 20
18 JOHN BIANCO 202 IF 12 YUK DC 11:29:14 2/ 30 13.03 1188.341 15
19 AJ BIANCO 2855 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:45:40 3/ 26 14.09 1187.612 10
20 LEVELGREEN/22 2172 IF 12 LAT BRB H 11:23:30 146.988 13.29 1183.979 5
21 LEVELGREEN 2005 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:23:36 2/ 22 13.35 1183.383 0
22 LEVELGREEN 2642 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:23:38 3/ 22 13.37 1183.212 0
23 BEEMAN /19 2062 IF 12 IRPC BB H 11:58:59 170.708 15.53 1182.936 0
24 DON TRACY /18 2878 IF 12 LAT BC H 11:54:51 167.461 16.17 1179.586 0
25 BEEMAN 2068 IF 12 IRPC BC C 11:59:59 2/ 19 16.53 1178.297 0
26 BEEMAN 2075 IF 12 IRPC RC C 11:59:59 3/ 19 16.53 1178.289 0
27 JAMES GRETZ 1114 IF 12 GNEO BCWF H 11:45:12 2/ 18 16.23 1175.755 0
28 STAN PIESE/25 2061 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:29:00 149.142 15.59 1171.788 0
29 AJ BIANCO 2795 IF 12 IRPC BB H 11:49:11 4/ 26 17.41 1170.445 0
30 BAUER /8 658 IF 12 YUK RC C 11:33:04 151.526 16.43 1169.332 0
31 HAWKINS 2346 IF 12 IRPC GRZ C 12:01:26 4/ 19 19.49 1164.352 0
32 JAMES GRETZ 2622 IF 12 LAT CK H 11:47:35 3/ 18 18.46 1164.188 0
33 AJ BIANCO 2030 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:51:52 5/ 26 20.22 1157.755 0
34 JOHN BIANCO 165 IF 12 YUK BBWF 11:35:31 3/ 30 19.20 1155.950 0
35 JOHN BIANCO 243 IF 12 YUK BC 11:35:37 4/ 30 19.26 1155.449 0
36 JOHN DOWEY/28 2507 IF 12 IRPC BB 13:20:16 220.059 28.20 1155.211 0
37 JOHN DOWEY 2534 IF 12 IRPC RC 13:21:03 2/ 28 29.07 1152.518 0
38 BILL HOLME/18 228 IF 12 CVI BC 10:49:02 120.494 15.58 1152.343 0
39 BIANCO JR 2803 IF 12 LAT BC H 11:54:20 2/ 20 21.48 1151.513 0
40 JOHN BIANCO 179 IF 12 YUK BGRZ 11:37:09 5/ 30 20.58 1147.817 0
41 HIMICH LOFT 2517 IF 12 LAT BLK 11:48:27 2/ 11 22.02 1147.619 0
42 JAMES GRETZ 2862 IF 12 LAT BC H 11:51:40 4/ 18 22.52 1144.870 0
43 JAMES GRETZ 2621 IF 12 LAT RC H 11:51:43 5/ 18 22.55 1144.638 0
44 B&K MILLER/20 2406 IF 12 IRPC BB C 12:18:52 177.481 26.19 1140.579 0
45 BILL HOLMES 240 IF 12 CVI BC 10:51:09 2/ 18 18.05 1139.240 0
46 LEVELGREEN 2177 IF 12 LAT BC H 11:32:08 4/ 22 22.07 1138.950 0
47 BELARDIA /30 1621 IF 12 IRPC BB 11:07:05 130.763 19.42 1138.851 0
48 LEVELGREEN 2132 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:32:15 5/ 22 22.14 1138.357 0
49 DON TRACY 2037 IF 12 LAT RC H 12:04:30 2/ 18 25.55 1135.766 0
50 ERIC DANEL/21 1964 IF 12 IRPC BC 13:15:19 213.149 33.01 1135.705 0
51 HAWKINS 2131 IF 12 IRPC GRZ H 12:09:04 5/ 19 27.27 1130.694 0
52 STAN PIESETZK 2669 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:37:23 2/ 25 24.22 1129.525 0
53 HIMICH LOFT 2513 IF 12 LAT BB 11:52:47 3/ 11 26.22 1127.547 0
54 GT STARLOFT 2596 IF 12 IRPC BB H 12:15:15 2/ 19 29.02 1126.289 0
55 LESNIAK 422 IF 12 YUK BC 11:29:22 2/ 27 25.06 1120.614 0
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------
56 BIANCO JR 1591 IF 12 IRPC BB H 12:01:25 3/ 20 28.53 1119.703 0
57 HIMICH LOFT 2710 IF 12 IRPC BLK 11:54:37 4/ 11 28.12 1119.265 0
58 JOHN DOWEY 2535 IF 12 IRPC BB 13:31:33 3/ 28 39.37 1117.599 0
59 JOHN DOWEY 2529 IF 12 IRPC BC 13:31:56 4/ 28 40.00 1116.364 0
WinSpeed-1 INTERSTATE RPC 09/19/12-22:11
Weekly Race Report Page 2
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: YB3 Young Bird Race Flown: 09/16/2012

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
60 ERIC DANELLA 1961 IF 12 IRPC BB 13:21:42 2/ 21 39.24 1114.174 0
61 GARY MARSH 2169 IF 12 IRPC BC C 12:15:11 2/ 19 31.46 1113.487 0
62 ERIC DANELLA 1987 IF 12 IRPC BB 13:21:58 3/ 21 39.40 1113.292 0
63 STAN PIESETZK 2630 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:41:52 3/ 25 28.51 1108.153 0
64 ERIC DANELLA 1966 IF 12 IRPC BB 13:25:59 4/ 21 43.41 1100.178 0
65 DON TRACY 2761 IF 12 IRPC RC H 12:14:07 3/ 18 35.33 1095.133 0
66 BIANCO JR 2773 IF 12 IRPC BC H 12:09:39 4/ 20 37.07 1084.875 0
67 BIANCO JR 198 IF 12 WJ BB H 12:09:40 5/ 20 37.08 1084.766 0
68 JOHN DOWEY 2509 IF 12 IRPC BC 13:42:06 5/ 28 50.10 1084.581 0
69 STAN PIESETZK 2680 IF 12 LAT BB H 11:47:33 4/ 25 34.32 1082.188 0
70 ERIC DANELLA 1970 IF 12 IRPC SLT 13:32:45 5/ 21 50.27 1078.770 0
71 GT STARLOFT 1812 IF 12 IRPC BB H 12:27:32 3/ 19 41.19 1077.323 0
72 GT STARLOFT 1238 AU 12 LBRA BB C 12:27:44 4/ 19 41.31 1076.561 0
73 FRANK KULA/17 129 IF 12 CVI BC 11:26:04 134.544 33.24 1071.159 0
74 CODY MORRIS/5 534 IF 12 CVI BB 11:22:21 130.804 34.54 1059.190 0 JR.FLYER
75 ALLEN MORR/14 373 IF 12 CVI DC 11:35:59 138.343 38.01 1054.118 0
76 DON TRACY 2883 IF 12 LAT BC H 12:24:37 4/ 18 46.03 1054.011 0
77 BELARDIA 611 IF 12 YUK BC 11:23:32 2/ 30 36.09 1053.125 0
78 BELARDIA 122 IF 12 YUK BB H 11:23:39 3/ 30 36.16 1052.563 0
79 STAN PIESETZK 2653 IF 12 LAT RED H 11:55:38 5/ 25 42.37 1047.300 0
80 GT STARLOFT 2281 IF 12 IRPC DC H 12:37:44 5/ 19 51.31 1039.785 0
81 LOST SILVE/12 2244 IF 12 IRPC SIL 13:49:01 213.376 01:06 1031.661 0
82 LOST SILVER L 2247 IF 12 IRPC BC 13:49:38 2/ 12 01:07 1029.916 0
83 LOST SILVER L 2236 IF 12 IRPC BC 13:50:16 3/ 12 01:07 1028.130 0
84 FRANK KULA 142 IF 12 CVI BC 11:35:29 2/ 17 42.49 1027.395 0
85 BELARDIA 134 IF 12 YUK BB 11:29:55 4/ 30 42.32 1023.236 0
86 DON TRACY 2896 IF 12 LAT BC H 12:35:21 5/ 18 56.47 1015.084 0
87 LEON AREFO/24 917 IF 12 CVI DC 11:14:50 120.751 41.24 1012.812 0
88 LEON AREFORD 1025 IF 12 CVI BCWF 11:16:39 2/ 24 43.13 1004.119 0
89 BAUER 828 IF 12 OPC BCWF H 12:12:10 2/ 8 55.49 998.200 0
90 BAUER 663 IF 12 YUK BCWF C 12:13:10 3/ 8 56.49 994.478 0
91 FRANK KULA 112 IF 12 CVI BC 11:43:09 3/ 17 50.29 994.321 0
92 BELARDIA 119 IF 12 YUK RC 11:36:54 5/ 30 49.31 992.423 0
93 LEON AREFORD 986 IF 12 CVI GRZ 11:28:03 3/ 24 54.37 952.799 0
94 LEON AREFORD 966 IF 12 CVI BC 11:29:46 4/ 24 56.20 945.522 0
95 BILL HOLMES 213 IF 12 CVI BC 11:34:18 3/ 18 01:01 924.856 0
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No clockings were reported from GREG MILES out of 3 entries.
No clockings were reported from CJ DUKE out of 24 entries.
No clockings were reported from BLUBERRY HILL out of 30 entries.
OVERALL:R. HAWKINS .............SECTION: F. LESNIAK.........
CLUB WNRS:FBG-HAWKINS/YUK-LESNIAK/LAT-M SHED/CMD-GT STARLOFT/ALT-DOWEY/CVI-HOLMES


----------

